# [python] problème d'emerge [résolu]

## makillo

Bonjour ,

J'ai un problème a l'émerge de plusieurs programmes : virtualgl et nevernote :

L'emerge reste bloqué sur 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-misc/nevernote-0.99 from scrill
```

puis quand je tue le processus, il m'affiche 

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-misc/nevernote-0.99 from scrill

^CTraceback (most recent call last):

Exiting on signal 2

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/locks.py", line 147, in lockfile

    locking_method(myfd, fcntl.LOCK_EX|fcntl.LOCK_NB)

IOError: [Errno 11] Resource temporarily unavailable

During handling of the above exception, another exception occurred:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/lock-helper.py", line 29, in <module>

    rval = main(sys.argv[1:])

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/bin/lock-helper.py", line 21, in main

    lock_obj = portage.locks.lockfile(args[0], wantnewlockfile=True)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/portage/locks.py", line 171, in lockfile

    locking_method(myfd, fcntl.LOCK_EX)

KeyboardInterrupt

_LockProcess: failed to acquire lock on '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc'

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 51, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 1044, in emerge_main

    gc_locals=locals().clear)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 3910, in run_action

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 472, in action_build

    retval = mergetask.merge()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1011, in merge

    rval = self._merge()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1396, in _merge

    self._main_loop()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1363, in _main_loop

    self._schedule()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/PollScheduler.py", line 127, in _schedule

    self._schedule_tasks()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1564, in _schedule_tasks

    if self._schedule_tasks_imp():

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/Scheduler.py", line 1664, in _schedule_tasks_imp

    self._task_queues.jobs.add(task)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/SequentialTaskQueue.py", line 23, in add

    self.schedule()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/SequentialTaskQueue.py", line 45, in schedule

    task.start()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 30, in start

    self._start()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/MergeListItem.py", line 93, in _start

    self._start_task(build, self._default_final_exit)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/CompositeTask.py", line 151, in _start_task

    task.start()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/AsynchronousTask.py", line 30, in start

    self._start()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/EbuildBuild.py", line 88, in _start

    self._prefetch_exit(prefetcher)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/EbuildBuild.py", line 143, in _prefetch_exit

    self._build_dir.lock()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/EbuildBuildDir.py", line 46, in lock

    self._assert_lock(catdir_lock)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/EbuildBuildDir.py", line 71, in _assert_lock

    % (async_lock.returncode,))

AssertionError: AsynchronousLock failed with returncode 1

genkillo makillo # 

```

j'ai essayé de changé de profile python mais rien n'y fait, !

Merci d'avance.

----------

## makillo

résolu : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-893648-view-previous.html?sid=def583dab30cfdabb3b674c39a6fba3f

----------

